
Free EBooks- Learning Python, Object-Oriented JavaScript, R for Data Science - mrhlee
http://www.packtpub.com/promo/web-summit-2016
======
villedespommes
Stoyanov's "OO JavaScript" is probably one of the best books on advanced
programming in JS. It packs quite a punch, includes lots of concise examples
and incredibly well structured. It really emphasizes the flexibility and power
of prototypes; Stoyanov shows there are dozens ways to skin the proverbial
cat. I haven't read the second edition of the book though. But I really liked
the first one.

